# Helping verb tense



## Inglip

I was texting with a friend in tagalog. Then she text me a phrase and added in English 'Did you understand??' I wanted to write 'Yes, but I needed my dictionary' but I was stuck.

I realised I didn't know how to say that.

So I went to my grammar book, and re-read the helping verb section. But it doesn't say anything about tense, and all the sentence examples are infinitive (We need to wash every day, children need to eat veggies etc). Infact, it even says too only used the infinitive form of the principle verb, the other tenses are not accepted, but it doesn't say anything about the tense of the helping verb.

So, how do I show tense in a sentence with a helping verb, and not necessarily a principle verb. 

I will want a new bag.
I needed my dictionary.
I should have helped my mum.

Those are just some examples


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> I will want a new bag.
> I needed my dictionary.
> I should have helped my mum.



1. Gusto kong magkaroon ng bagong bag. 
2. Kinailangan ko ang aking diksyonaryo.
3. Tinulungan ko sana ang aking ina. 

correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## DotterKat

I am not entirely clear whether you asking about English or Tagalog grammar. Primary helping verbs in English (_do, be, have_) can be conjugated. The 10 modal helping verbs (_shall, should, must, ought to, will, would,_ etc.) are used as they are. The semi-modal helping verbs (_need, dare_) can be conjugated and the semi-modal _used to_ is of course always in the past tense.

Your second sentence "_I needed my dictionary" _does not contain a helping verb at all. _Needed_ is used as a main verb in this case. "I needed to consult my dictionary" on the other hand uses _needed_ as a helping verb.

Though it might be true that the main (principal) verb should properly be in the infinitive, you will occasionally hear otherwise (_These garments need mending. The vines need tending._)

If you are asking about Tagalog grammar, then that is a totally different ball game. As per 082486's translations you will see that the equivalents have verbs that can be conjugated any which way needed.


----------



## Inglip

Oh, I wasn't aware that they only act as a helping verb if there is a main verb as well. My grammar book just mentioned they're helping verbs, and all the examples contained a second verb. I was just asking about how to use the 'helping verb' if there is no main verb.

Kinailangan ko ang aking diksyonaryo. - Doesn't this mean 'I need my dictionary'? It expresses that it is needed now, where as I was saying I needed it before, but now I do not.


----------



## DotterKat

A helping verb needs another verb to modify (or help) in some way in order for it to be such. If there is no main verb, there is no helping verb --- you simply have a verb.

"Kinailangan ko ang aking diksyonaryo" is in the past tense ( I_ needed_ my dictionary) so it does express that you required the dictionary in a past time. "Kailangan ko ang aking diksyonaryo" is in the present tense and expresses that you require the dictionary now.


----------



## Inglip

Ah ok, I thought they were just considered helping verbs, right 

I get it now, thanks


----------



## mapangarap

kailangan, to be needed
Kailangan mo ba ng tulong? Do you need help?
How to use: [sentence [verb-object-focus kailangan] [ng-agent natin] [ang-subject itó]]
kailangan natin itó


kinakailangan natin. 
kinailangan na ba nilá? 
kailangan na ninyó! 
kakailanganin sana niná Charina at nanay. 

Hindî pa akó kinakailangan. 
Hindî pa ba nilá kinailangan? 
Huwág na ninyóng kailangan! 
Hindî sana ninyó kakailanganin!
​


RootAffixOngoing | PresentCompleted | PastFuturekaila nganankinakailangankinailangankakailanganinkinakailangan kó naman pô.kinailangan mo namán.kakailanganin sana niyá.kinakailangan ninyó.kinailangan palá nilá!baká kakailanganin nitó.Hindî kinakailangan niyán.kinailangan sana nitó.kakailanganin ba ng mga tatay at nanay?kinakailangan ngâ ni Kikò.kinailangan rin niyón.kakailanganin namán namín.kinakailangan raw niná Kikò at Charina.kinailangan ng tatay.Hindî natin kakailanganin.


----------

